# Married couple having sex with others



## liberalchncpl (Apr 2, 2011)

Mind we have the opinion of people seeking sex with others as a Married couple. Does it help to enhance the sex and married life?
Please share your comments.


----------



## Docg (Apr 2, 2011)

liberal, it all depends on BOTH of your feelings as to do this. If you BOTH feel good about yourselves, it could be fantastic. 

The thing is, most people see this as in a fantasy and not in reality. It becomes a completely different in reality. Guilt plays a role, jealousy plays a huge role. If you have any guilt or jealousy between each other, it can cause more damage that you expect.

It has to be agreed upon between both of you without any hesitations of any kind before it will work.

Make sure it is something BOTH of you are 100% sure of.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I have never seen a good or lasting relationship with no problems where the couple went to bed with others.

Why not concentrate on the sex between the two of you instead Whay not make your own sex life better?

I don't see how introducing a third party ever makes your relationship closer or better, rather that their are need that you should be addressing or issues to solve. like why you feel the need to step outside your relationship.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this a mutual thing or did one of you have the idea and the other is going along with it?


----------



## committed4life (Apr 2, 2011)

It is my believe from a biblical and also a intellectual standpoint, this act or practice should be avoid by all means necessary. it is still wrong to do this even if both parties in the relationship are okay with it, these type of situation can lead to jealousy and problems.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Syrum said:


> I have never seen a good or lasting relationship with no problems where the couple went to bed with others.


You have been speaking to half of one for weeks now.


----------



## Talk (Apr 7, 2011)

Well Google is my friend. Sorry about my first post being graphic

I was asking about this exact topic and found this site.

My wife and I have been married for 23 years. We met when she was 15 and I was 21 

We have 2 kids, 17 and 20 and one grand baby, 2 years old.

8 years ago I asked my wife to have sex with other guys. The rules were we had to talk about it while we had sex. She did not want to and it took awhile to convince her I really wanted her to. 

She started flirting with a guy in the office and she would tell me about the flirting and it made the sex with us exciting. Then the guy would flirt and give her back rubs and that was exciting as well and I kept telling her to go all the way. She would say no. 

One night she came home from work and rushed me into the bedroom and we started having sex and she told me she finally went all the way with the guy, while at work. I had the best orgasm EVER and she did as well.

We were hooked! 

It has been going on these last 8 years with different guys, yes some were married. We knew all of them. None of them knew I knew what was going on though. My wife really gets excited when guys flirt with her. 

Now here is my confession. I never have done it with any other women since we have been married.

I have recently wondered why and started analyzing myself.

I will not do it with other women because, the old cliche, I feel my penis is to small. YEAH YEAH YEAH, I know. My wife says that I am fine. But I think, well what else is she going to say, I mean we have been married 23 years!

My wife says she gets excited because she just turned 40 and guys young and old still want to flirt and have sex with her and then we get to talk about it. She is even talking about her doing it with another woman. She brought it up, not me. I would not mind it either.

So even though this entire thing excites the hell out of me, I am now wondering if I have a mental issue or if I am fine. I do not get jealous. Are we wrong for doing this even though we both love it?

Confused


----------



## Talk (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW, sorry, I did not mean to close the discussion


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmmm, I take it your wedding vows did not include the phrase "forsaking all others"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Talk (Apr 7, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Hmmm, I take it your wedding vows did not include the phrase "forsaking all others"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are correct,,,,,,


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

She's slept with married men as well? Were their wives ok with this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Talk (Apr 7, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> She's slept with married men as well? Were their wives ok with this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely not, the wives did not know, this was for us, I am just sharing here for my own mental stability


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

To each his own....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Talk said:


> Absolutely not, the wives did not know, this was for us, I am just sharing here for my own mental stability


<--- To those who have read me discuss swinging. This is not swinging. This is cheating. This is reprehensible. This is not responsible non monogamy.


----------



## Talk (Apr 7, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> <--- To those who have read me discuss swinging. This is not swinging. This is cheating. This is reprehensible. This is not responsible non monogamy.


Says you, it is working for us thus far,,,,,,,,


----------



## Talk (Apr 7, 2011)

But that is why I am here, I am confused, I don't need to be told I am reprehensible just because I am asking.

I was told by a therapist once, they cannot help me if I don't tell them everything. So I told everything here.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

The fact that you are okay with your wife having sex with other people is one thing but, the wives of the married men she slept would most likely NOT be okay with it at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liberalchncpl (Apr 2, 2011)

I personally believe both of you love each others very much that is why you allow your wife to have full freedom to do anything not ONLY Sex with others with your FULL Approval and Acceptance. As long as both of you can accept the arrangement with MUTAUL trust and UNDERSTANDING and it really do enhanced your SEX and Married life for SO MANY years it great to maintain. I do not think you have any mental problem on this issue. As married life is between 2 of you to enjoy together as ONE. Cheer bro


----------

